# Tổng đại lý bán và thi công các dòng máy lạnh Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ



## lanthanhhaichau (28/2/22)

Máy lạnh Daikin là một trong những thương hiệu điều hòa rất nổi tiếng trên thị trường hiện nay, Daikin luôn người dùng tin tưởng và lựa chọn bởi chất lượng sản phẩm đạt đến độ hoàn hảo của mình.

Thành công của một thương hiệu chính là nhờ vào sản phẩm. Sản phẩm phải tốt, phải hiệu quả, phải chất lượng thì mới đưa thương hiệu đến gần với người tiêu dùng. Và những sản phẩm Máy lạnh Daikin đã làm rất tốt điều này, là cái tên được nhiều người nhắc đến khi cần lựa chọn một thiết bị làm mát nào cho không gian.

Vậy, hôm nay hãy cùng Thanh Hải Châu tìm hiểu 5 sản phẩm máy lạnh tạo nên tên tuổi cho thương hiệu Daikin nhé.

» Tin liên quan: Giới Thiệu Máy Lạnh Daikin, Nguồn Gốc Xuất Xứ - Chất Lượng Tốt Không?







1. MÁY LẠNH TREO TƯỜNG DAIKIN

- Là dòng sản phẩm đã quá quen thuộc và được sử dụng phổ biến hiện nay.

- Máy lạnh treo tường Daikin đa dạng mẫu mã, chủng loại.

- Khả năng duy trì nhiệt độ ổn định, vận hành bền bỉ, tiết kiệm điện năng tối đa, giải tỏa nỗi lo lắng về chi phí điện hàng tháng cho gia đình.

- Nhiều tính năng hiện đại: chế độ hẹn giờ, chế độ chuẩn đoán thông minh, tự khởi động lại khi có điện,...

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tai: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-treo-tuong?brand=58

⇰⇰ Hướng Dẫn Cách Tính Công Suất Máy Lạnh Theo Diện Tích, Thể Tích Phòng



[IMG]



2. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN
- Đây là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp mang nét đặc trưng với dàn lạnh được âm hẳn lên trên trần và chỉ lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió.

- Mặt nạ máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được thiết kế đồng nhất là kiểu dáng hình vuông với 8 hướng thổi có kích thước 950*950mm.

- Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được ra đời từ đất nước Nhật Bản, chính vì thế mà cách thổi của nó sẽ không hề gắt như những dòng âm trần khác mà rât nhẹ nhàng, êm ái.

- Phù hợp với hầu hết mọi không gian dù là lớn hay là nhỏ.

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tai: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?brand=58

⇰⇰ Đánh giá chi tiết máy lạnh âm trần Daikin inverter gas R32



[IMG]



3. MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN
- Là loại máy được giấu hẳn lên trên trần nhà và không còn lộ ra bất cứ một điểm nào.

- Nghe có vẻ giống với cách lắp máy lạnh âm trần nhưng khác ở chỗ, máy lạnh giấu trần không sử dụng mặt nạ là hình vuông mà là mặt nạ do người dùng tự sáng tạo.

- Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin mang đến một không gian mát mẻ với làn gió tựa thiên nhiên, bạn sẽ không thể nhận ra sự hiện diện của nó nhờ vào thiết kế quá đỗi tinh tế của nó.

- Phù hợp cho những nơi cần đến sự thẩm mỹ tuyệt đối như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, hay rộng hơn là nhà xưởng,…

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tai: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-giau-tran?brand=58

⇰⇰ Model máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin dành cho công nghiệp



[IMG]



4. MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN DAIKIN
- Là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp, là “con lai” của dòng máy lạnh treo tường và máy lạnh âm trần.

- Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin có thiết kế kiểu dáng áp sát trên trần, giúp nó có thể “tồn tại” ở bất cứ nơi nào, dù là trần chết.

- Có miệng gió thổi là một khe nhỏ giống với máy lạnh treo tường, làn gió mà máy lạnh áp trần Daikin mang đến rất êm dịu và nhẹ nhàng.

- Phù hợp với những điểm bán lẻ, văn phòng nhỏ hoặc là phòng khách,...

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tai: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran?brand=58

⇰⇰ Điểm cung cấp máy lạnh áp trần Daikin chính hãng giá rẻ nhất miền Nam



[IMG]



5. MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN
- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp đặt dưới sàn.

- Có thiết kế tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng với sắc màu trắng làm chủ đạo, điểm trên đó là hàng chữ Daikin màu xanh tăng thêm vẻ nổi bật.

- Phần làm lạnh sẽ có phần gắt hơn một chút so với các dòng cùng thương hiệu. Nhưng bạn cũng không cần lo quá bởi sự nhẹ nhàng vẫn được Daikin đảm bảo.

- Thích hợp cho những nơi cần làm mát nhiều và rộng với thời gian hoạt động dài như nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp, hội trường,...

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tai: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung?brand=58

⇰⇰ Một số thông tin cần biết về máy lạnh - điều hòa tủ đứng



[IMG]



6. MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN
- Máy lạnh Multi Daikin hay còn có tên gọi khác là máy lạnh “mẹ bồng con”, máy lạnh tiết kiệm diện tích dàn nóng (1 dàn nóng kết nối với 4 dàn lạnh).

- Đây là loại máy lạnh được xem là cải tiến nhất và được ra đời như một sự kết hợp giữa máy lạnh trung tâm và máy lạnh treo tường.

- Chỉ sản xuất dòng Inverter (Tiết kiệm điện), giúp hạn chế tối đa hóa đơn tiền điện cho ngôi nhà.

- Có khả năng kết nối đến 200% công suất.

- Giải pháp hoàn hảo cho những ngôi nhà biệt thự, chung cư cần tiết kiệm không gian đặt dàn nóng ở bên ngoài.

⇉ Xem sản phẩm tai: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-multi?brand=58

⇰⇰ Những lợi ích khi sử dụng máy lạnh - điều hòa multi cho gia đình



[IMG]



Với những thay đổi về thiết kế cùng với những cải tiến về mặt công nghệ, Đaikin luôn luôn khẳng định vị trí số 1 trên thị trường điều hòa. Mặt khác chế độ bảo hành lâu dài của Daikin cũng là 1 lời khẳng định về chất lượng của các sản phẩm điều hòa mà hãng đang phân phối trên thị trường.

Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà bạn không liên hệ ngay cho Thanh Hải Châu để sỡ hữu dòng điều hòa chất lượng này cũng như thi công lắp đặt với mức giá rẻ trọn gói.



CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



NGUỒN TIN: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-lanh-lam-nen-ten-tuoi-cho-thuong-hieu-daikin


----------

